# Fenix TK35 bezel breakdown



## Rokron (Nov 4, 2011)

Does anyone here know a good way to disassemble the bezel on a TK35? I tried and that sucker is tight! I want to get it Cerakoted and I need to get it apart.
 
Thanks,
 
Ron H


----------



## vaizki (Nov 4, 2011)

I can't find the thread but remember reading that it has a really tough thread lock applied and a propane torch was needed together with lots of force.


----------



## richpalm (Nov 4, 2011)

vaizki said:


> I can't find the thread but remember reading that it has a really tough thread lock applied and a propane torch was needed together with lots of force.



That was me... I had to clamp the thing between two pieces of wood in a big bench vise, apply a full throttle propane torch to it, and twist the sink with needlenose pliers with every ounce of strength I have, and it still was almost impossible to break. I was cussing up a blue streak. How this didn't destroy the emitter I'll never know. I did burn the circuit board cosmetically though. That GD threadlock was as hard as concrete, and lots of it.

Usual disclaimer applies... you run every chance of ruining the head so be warned!

Rich


----------



## Rokron (Nov 5, 2011)

Thanks, Rich for that tid bit of bad news.  Did your light still work after all that abuse? My question now is, how bad do I want to get my light Cerakoated? May be I should just settle with a coated battery tube.

Ron




richpalm said:


> That was me... I had to clamp the thing between two pieces of wood in a big bench vise, apply a full throttle propane torch to it, and twist the sink with needlenose pliers with every ounce of strength I have, and it still was almost impossible to break. I was cussing up a blue streak. How this didn't destroy the emitter I'll never know. I did burn the circuit board cosmetically though. That GD threadlock was as hard as concrete, and lots of it.
> 
> Usual disclaimer applies... you run every chance of ruining the head so be warned!
> 
> Rich[/QUOT


----------



## richpalm (Nov 5, 2011)

It's fine. I had to get it apart to change the horrid green emitter. I changed the reflector to an OP also.

Rich


----------

